# Anyone used coir for background/substrate?



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't seen much about it anywhere and wondered if people have used it and how successful it's been?

Would it work for a background and base substrate? If not, what else is out there (bearing in mind I'm in the UK and can't really get that much stuff! )


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

people here use it all the time. We just typically refer to it as Coco-fiber, coco husk or something like that. Do a few searches and you'll find it.

I would say that for years it has been one of (if not THE) most commonly used background materials. It typically gets layered like this: expanding foam, silicone, then coir. 

For substrate... It is great as an additive but not as the only material. If you mix it in with some bark and some other large-particle substrates it helps stop it from getting too soaking wet. If you just use straight coir it can easily become over-saturated .


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

NO, your both talking about different items I believe. One product that people used to use much more than they do know, is a coaco fiber "mat" that is usually used to line planter boxes for flowers. Froggers would silicone it to their viv walls because it is realatively inert and dosnt break down for years, and if kept moist would support moss and plant growth. Carolla is talking more about the loose fiber that is more liek a soil mix that is glued to great stuff foam or other and also used as subrastrate. Either way, both products are good, just used a little differently


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks both.

Carola, I think you're talking about the stuff I'm looking at: http://www.organicgrowshop.co.uk/product/coir.html?gclid=CP_Py9un-LECFaUmtAodjE0AxA

Why don't people just call things one name!  Would have saved me the confusion! 

Anyway, will buy myself some of the above and will also pick up some bark too. What other 'large particle' substrate would you recommend? Will sphagnum be OK?

Many thanks


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Right,

So can I get your opinions on the following:

Bark:Homebase Mini Bark Chips - 60L from Homebase.co.uk
Coir:Gardman Planter Compost 60ltr - Planters Tubs and Hanging Baskets
Sphagnum:Gardman Fresh Sphagnum Moss Jumbo Pack Green - Hanging Basket Liners

Anything else you think I might need?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm still fairly inexperienced myself, but the following thread seems to spell it out pretty well. It is for making your own commonly used "ABG" substrate. Hope you find it helpful.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/38881-abg-mix-recipe.html

-Chris


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

pdfCrazy said:


> NO, your both talking about different items I believe.


A simple "I think you may be talking about different items" would come across as a lot less obnoxious... 


Back on topic... The link Chris provided is a great place to start when making a mix from scratch. "ABG mix" has been used for years around here and is great for our purposes. Here is another spot to check out for ABG (Atlanta Botanical Gardens) mix discussion: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/70538-genuine-abg-vs-abg-equivalent.html

As for the links you provided... I didn't see it in the site, but do you have any idea what kind of bark it is?

The sphagnum looks a bit different than the stuff we use over here. Ours usually comes in a compressed brick that is very brown. I'd check to see if that stuff is dyed green. Also, you will want to mill the sphagnum so that it isn't long fibers like that. (it is a good idea to wear a respirator when doing this)


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> A simple "I think you may be talking about different items" would come across as a lot less obnoxious...
> 
> 
> Back on topic... The link Chris provided is a great place to start when making a mix from scratch. "ABG mix" has been used for years around here and is great for our purposes. Here is another spot to check out for ABG (Atlanta Botanical Gardens) mix discussion: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/70538-genuine-abg-vs-abg-equivalent.html
> ...


I think the sphagnum is just a little more 'alive' that the stuff in the brick form, so it's a bit greener.

I will check out the bark later as I think it should be orchid bark, but I don't know if that worked in the link or not!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Right,

Done a little googling and think I have found what I need:

Terrarium Moss by Monkfield | Pets at Home
Orchid Bark 10ltr by Pro Rep | Pets at Home
Coco Coir Fibre Brick by Monkfield | Pets at Home

I probably am paying over the odds from buying from this place, but I can't be bothered to source lots of different places and deal with the hassle!


----------

